# GWT Image Arrays



## Guest (28. Apr 2008)

Hallo ich habe gerade angefangen mich mit GWT zu beschäftigen und experimentiere so ein bisschen rum...
Nun bin ich auf das Problem gestoßen das mein Image Array obwohl es fehlerlos kompiliert nicht funktioniert.
Werden Image Arrays von GWT nicht unterstützt? :? 

Und allgemein noch die Frage ob ich hier mit meinen GWT Fragen an der richtigen stelle bin oder ob es da ein passenderes möglichst deutsches Forum gibt?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Zapp_Branigan (30. Apr 2008)

Scheinbar bin ich hier wohl nicht richtig  ???:L 
Weiß denn auch niemand ein passendes Forum?


----------



## byte (30. Apr 2008)

Du bist hier schon richtig, allerdings gibts hier nicht sonderlich viele Entwickler mit GWT-Erfahrungen.

Gelinde gesagt, kann man mit Deiner Problembeschreibung auch herzlich wenig anfangen. Was genau meinst Du mit "... funktioniert nicht"? Wie äußert sich das Fehlverhalten? Fliegen Exceptions? Zeig mal relevanten Code!


----------



## Zapp_Branigan (30. Apr 2008)

Ok ich wollte hier nicht das Forum mit Code zumüllen bevor ich weiß das hier richtig bin  

Funktioniert:

```
...
public class MainEntryPoint implements EntryPoint
{
    
    /** Creates a new instance of MainEntryPoint */
    public MainEntryPoint()
    {
       
    }

    public void onModuleLoad()
    {
    Image Image = new Image();  
   
    Image.setUrl("http://www.sender-kreuzberg.de/logo/testbild.gif");
    Image.setVisible(true);
   
    RootPanel.get().add(Image,50,50);
    }
}
```

Funktioniert nicht:

```
...

public class MainEntryPoint implements EntryPoint
{
    
    /** Creates a new instance of MainEntryPoint */
    public MainEntryPoint()
    {
       
    }

    public void onModuleLoad()
    {
    
    Image [] ImageArray = new Image[5];    
    
   
    ImageArray[0].setUrl("http://www.sender-kreuzberg.de/logo/testbild.gif");
    ImageArray[0].setVisible(true);
   
    RootPanel.get().add(ImageArray[0],50,50);
    }
}
```

Funktioniert nicht bedeutet in diesem Fall Kompiliert ohne Fehler aber es wird einfach keine Grafik angezeigt.


----------



## byte (30. Apr 2008)

Erstens schreibt man Variablennamen klein. Zweitens muss man in Java Objekte eines Arrays mit new erzeugen:


```
Image [] imageArray = new Image[5];   
   
    imageArray[0] = new Image();
    imageArray[0].setUrl("http://www.sender-kreuzberg.de/logo/testbild.gif");
    imageArray[0].setVisible(true);
   
    RootPanel.get().add(imageArray[0],50,50);
```

Dein Code wird sicher eine Runtime-Exception werfen. Die Exceptions siehst Du, wenn Du die GWT-Anwendung im Hosted Mode Browser testest.


----------



## Zapp_Branigan (30. Apr 2008)

:? peinlich

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

